
We need to rewrite the gig economy’s dehumanizing, unethical code - toss1
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-need-rewrite-gig-economys-dehumanizing-unethical-code-sapone/
======
deogeo
This kind of worker treatment isn't limited to tech/gig economy - employers
will always try to pay as little as possible, and expecting them to improve on
their own won't yield results.

And Uber knows very well what _does_ yield results:
[https://theoutline.com/post/1417/we-listened-to-every-
episod...](https://theoutline.com/post/1417/we-listened-to-every-episode-of-
uber-s-anti-union-propaganda-podcast)

------
neilwilson
Very simple solution to that one. Make sure there is always a socially minimum
acceptable alternative job for everybody in all locations at the living wage.
Then simple competition sorts it out. And that is part of Sanders Green New
Deal proposals

